# Ghost Shrimp Attacking Betta, What to Do + Diff Shrimp Recomendation



## Desensitizer (Jan 1, 2013)

Day 1: Put in 4 ghost shrimp. Betta loved to chase them around, and they wandered a little but would jump every time he almost got one. 
Day 2 (Afternoon): put in the other 2 ghost shrimp, I saw no reason not to. Ghost shrimp seemed a little more passive. Sometime today I realize one might be dead
Day 2 Evening : noticed that overnight bettas fins got a little clipped. So angry at shrimp, but one might be killed by beta so I relax
Day 3: Definite fin damage. About to kill every betta, but decide since they did not have a good food supply I was going to put in tons of algae wafers then decide based on how things go
Day 3 Evening (now): Turning out the lights. Resisted urge to kill the large one sitting on the betta log (which I got very bad vibes about and seemed like the most dangerous of the group, wouldnt want them to all turned into food just because of one shrimps bad deeds). Was going to simply feed them to betta as I have nothing to do with them and they were going to either be friends who cleaned or food. They have one last chance.
Reasons for potentially attacking:
1. temperature is 80-81, and apparently warm temps incite them - likely
2. betta was mildly sick (although when they arrived he was very healthy) - unlikely
3. not enough food (there was some detritus and a little broken up pellet, but beside that and algae on plants nothing) - most likely
4. They aren't ghosts or they are aggressive - (second most likely)
5. betta gets hurt chasing them at night - (very unlikely)

What do you guys think might be doing on? Admiral Bubblesworth rests in his betta log at night and I assume they roam then

What replacement shrimp should I try? I'm looking for one that is very passive under all conditions (from what I read after discovering my initial ghost research was wrong temperature, personality, or hunger can lead ghosts to violence), cleans the tank, and is relatively small. Right now Red Cherry Shrimp seem like my best option. I'm not too concerned about survivability as bubblesworth seems to struggle to kill these (he may not have gotten a single one) as they evade him with their crackhead style jumping and speed whenever he gets close until he loses him (during the day when I see him and them) but for the most part they do not interact. There are plenty of hiding places.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

do you have other fish in the tank?


----------



## Desensitizer (Jan 1, 2013)

No. And these cuts happens rapidly after nothing like this had happened the entire stay. I think they just did another. Im done with these shrimp im about to remove them and feed them to Admiral Bubblesworth. Currently taking different shrimp breed recommrndations


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

hmm... once again i'm speaking about secondhand knowledge, because i was googling things about my new ghost shrimp a few days back (i was worried that he was too large). but apparently a big giveaway of common predatory shrimp species that sometimes come labeled as ghost shrimp is that they usually have two arms/claws that are noticeably larger than the tiny "feeder" claws. if it's possible to get a clear picture of the threatening shrimp, maybe someone on the forum could help ID it? either way if it were me i would take the shrimp out right now. if you would feel bad about killing them, you should be able to take them back to the store, right?


----------



## MrRomero (Dec 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear that this happened. I had the exact same problem with ghost shrimp. I fed my shrimp wafers as well but one day I fed a blood worm to my betta and a ghost shrimp swam up and attacked my betta! It was very aggressive to my bettas face so I took all of the shrimp back to the store immediately. No more shrimp for me.


----------



## Desensitizer (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah ill post a picture tomorrow. All 6 of then were still in there, he got none of them, and I don't have it in me to kill them (they are in a cup with an algae wafer, anacharis, java moss, etc). I'm going to throw a hissy-fit at petsmart if they are not actually ghost shrimp. It wouldnt surprise me if they were not ghost shrimp, they had insane reflexes, constantly found new hiding places and sat still for the most part until dark when they did their damage (looking all over the tank for 15 minutes straight I found 2-4 at most) easily evaded my betta by bouncing all over the place, etc. I think they had the pincers

What is the most peaceful shrimp that cleans up algae/poop/plant detritus


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Cherries will not attack. They will not tear fins. They may provide an expensive meal. They do not eat fish poo. They eat algae and scavenge leftovers.


----------



## Desensitizer (Jan 1, 2013)

Silverfang said:


> Cherries will not attack. They will not tear fins. They may provide an expensive meal. They do not eat fish poo. They eat algae and scavenge leftovers.


Alright I may try cherries next.

Does anyone know of a nonattacking shrimp that will eat fish poo/algae/leftovers/dead plant material?

Here are the pictures. I think they are ghosts, what do you guys think? I can take more if necessary


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i would use cherry shrimp ghost shrimp seem to have a short lifespan.


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

is that it's claw that it's holding up on the second one or just a piece of plant? because it looks weird to me but i only have my shrimp to compare it to. maybe google "red claw macro shrimp juvenile" and "female" and see if your shrimp looks anything like those. though i guess the only purpose would be to figure out how much to yell at petsmart, lol.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

That's a claw alright... don't think you got real ghost shrimp.

Nothing out there will eat fish poo. Cherries will work for any detritus/algae there is.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

If they don't have red joints on their claws they aren't real ghosties. The fakers are overly aggressive and you should remove them immediately.

As for another type of shrimp, i suggest amanos, they are the only true algae eating shrimp and are harmless towards betta.


----------

